# moving back to the uk



## welsh butterfly (Oct 6, 2007)

Moving back to the uk after 4 years of being here does anyone have any advice of shipping companies, need to ship about 6 boxes worth of essential things back and don't wanna be ripped off


----------



## abby (Sep 28, 2007)

okay go on then , tell us why you are coming back????
Sorry , dont know of any shipping companies will be looking for one myself eventualy so wil be interested in any replies


----------



## welsh butterfly (Oct 6, 2007)

Moving back miss friends and family nothing to do with the place


----------



## lorenzo (Oct 5, 2007)

welsh butterfly said:


> Moving back to the uk after 4 years of being here does anyone have any advice of shipping companies, need to ship about 6 boxes worth of essential things back and don't wanna be ripped off


Where are you moving back from? That might help people give you some advice.


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

*Don't move stay put*

Stay where you are Welsh, Britain's going down the proverbial pan! And it's no better with Gordy Boy! Everything bad is on the rise and everything good is on the decline.


----------



## cmallon (Aug 20, 2007)

scottishcelts said:


> Stay where you are Welsh, Britain's going down the proverbial pan! And it's no better with Gordy Boy! Everything bad is on the rise and everything good is on the decline.


Totally agree, this is the reason that we are in the process of making the move over there!!


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Damntooten cmallon, scarely place to live here now. We are the same, i can't think of any reason to stay here and i can't think of anywhere better to live than oz! Good luck with your move and hope you never have to return!


----------



## lorenzo (Oct 5, 2007)

scottishcelts said:


> Damntooten cmallon, scarely place to live here now. We are the same, i can't think of any reason to stay here and i can't think of anywhere better to live than oz! Good luck with your move and hope you never have to return!


Don't burn your bridges folks. Oz ain't all milk and honey.

I've been here a long time and I can think of a dozen places I (personally) would rather live... including Blighty.

It all depends what sort of person you are. For some folks Oz is ideal. For me it stinks.

* If you like to talk about nothing but footy, beer and cars, and practically nothing else; if you like nothing but BBqs for entertainment and social interaction, you'll love the place. (A gross generalization for sure, but not far wrong)

* If you are fond of culture, history, diverse forms of entertainment and pastimes, proximity to Europe, you will seriously miss home.

* A lot of the social ills of the UK are also present in Oz, it's just a bit more spreadout.

Like I said, a certain sort of Pom really likes it here, many go back, and many more stay but really miss the UK.

Oz used to be a much easier country to be poor in than the UK. That is changing very rapidly

Good luck anyway

FWIW


----------



## Aussiejock (May 26, 2007)

lorenzo said:


> Don't burn your bridges folks. Oz ain't all milk and honey.
> 
> I've been here a long time and I can think of a dozen places I (personally) would rather live... including Blighty.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry lorenzo, that you haven't enjoyed your time in Australia. Is there a place on earth that "flows with milk and honey"? I think not! Nowhere is paradise. You still have to work and do all the mundane things that we are all used to. 
However, I cannot agree with you on topics of conversation or BBQs being the only forms of entertainment and socialising. Can't think of a thing that you can't do here that you could somewhere else. There are also a divers number of pastimes that you can persue. You knew before you came that there were only just over 200 years of European history, so why complain about that? There is also over 40,000 years of aboriginal culture you could explore. What do you mean by "culture"? If it is live theatre, opera, ballet, concerts, classical or pop, there are plenty.
Your complaint about Europe being too far away, well, again you knew this before you came, but there's plenty to explore in Asia, which is close.
I don't mean this in a nasty way, but if you so unhappy, why don't you move to where you will be?


----------



## lorenzo (Oct 5, 2007)

Aussiejock said:


> I'm sorry lorenzo, that you haven't enjoyed your time in Australia. Is there a place on earth that "flows with milk and honey"? I think not! Nowhere is paradise. You still have to work and do all the mundane things that we are all used to.
> However, I cannot agree with you on topics of conversation or BBQs being the only forms of entertainment and socialising. Can't think of a thing that you can't do here that you could somewhere else. There are also a divers number of pastimes that you can persue. You knew before you came that there were only just over 200 years of European history, so why complain about that? There is also over 40,000 years of aboriginal culture you could explore. What do you mean by "culture"? If it is live theatre, opera, ballet, concerts, classical or pop, there are plenty.
> Your complaint about Europe being too far away, well, again you knew this before you came, but there's plenty to explore in Asia, which is close.
> I don't mean this in a nasty way, but if you so unhappy, why don't you move to where you will be?


I was brought here against my will as a youngster. But still got mt tail into gear and have given Australia a good go and have done well... financially.

But for me there is something missing, and a lot of Poms I know feel the same way. Their is something in the Australian psyche that really naffs me off, and it's getting worse as Australia becomes more and more USA-centric. 

It used to be better here. If Oz was like it was 20 - 30 years ago (and I'm talking about culture and values here) I'd stay. But it has changed.

I've been back to England a number of times on business and it always felt like home, in every way. Now I find myself in a position, business-wise, to get the hell out of here, I'm off. Nov 7 I touch down at Heathrow, never to return (if I can help it)

I could go on and on, but that's subject matter best discussed over the course of an evening.

Cheers

BTW, Culture does not mean ballet and theater; by culture I mean the whole enchilada, the customs of the people, way of doing things, attitude and all those sorts of things.


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

I hope all goes well for you Lorenzo when you arrive here in the UK, but honestly all is not what it seems as you more or less said of Oz. Britain is getting more rascist by the day and there is no longer a good atmosphere, due to all the shenanigans with suicide bombers etc. i.e. Glasgow Airport, which i live a 15 minute drive from. It feels as though Britain is dorment of something not too pretty, and being such a wee place, you can't help feeling vulnerable to nut job organisations.Years ago England, and i say England because Scotland was never under any threat, only had the IRA to worry about, these days we all know what real terrorism feels like. I Know what you are going to say about anywhere is the world being under threat, but Britain is pretty much up there with America as far as AQ is concerned.

It seems to me more people are emigrating from UK than entering. Here is not a good place to live, and then there's the weather!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## abby (Sep 28, 2007)

scottishcelts said:


> I hope all goes well for you Lorenzo when you arrive here in the UK, but honestly all is not what it seems as you more or less said of Oz. Britain is getting more rascist by the day and there is no longer a good atmosphere, due to all the shenanigans with suicide bombers etc. i.e. Glasgow Airport, which i live a 15 minute drive from. *It feels as **though Britain is dorment of something not too pretty,* and being such a wee place, you can't help feeling vulnerable to nut job organisations.Years ago England, and i say England because Scotland was never under any threat, only had the IRA to worry about, these days we all know what real terrorism feels like. I Know what you are going to say about anywhere is the world being under threat, but Britain is pretty much up there with America as far as AQ is concerned.
> 
> It seems to me more people are emigrating from UK than entering. Here is not a good place to live, and then there's the weather!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hi,
im feeling this sense of doom too hence my needing to get out of here and quick.
My senses may be all wrong but im sure the sunshine and beachlife wont do me or my kids any harm


----------



## Aussiejock (May 26, 2007)

lorenzo said:


> I was brought here against my will as a youngster.
> I could go on and on, but that's subject matter best discussed over the course of an evening.
> 
> Cheers
> ...


Sorry that you were brought here against your will. I'm very glad my eldest 2 don't feel that way. They are very happy with their lives.
"Culture" means different things to different people, that's why I asked what you meant by it. Still can't agree with you tho'. Sorry can't help smiling at your expense - theatre is the English spelling - theater is American 
Anyway, good luck to you and I hope you find what you are looking for.


----------



## lorenzo (Oct 5, 2007)

Aussiejock said:


> Sorry can't help smiling at your expense - theatre is the English spelling - theater is American
> Anyway, good luck to you and I hope you find what you are looking for.


Thanks  

Yes, I suffer from chronic spelling confusion. I spent a great deal of my youth in the US, and still have relatives there. I've got most things off-pat, but theater/theatre, center/centre etc. still catches me out from time to time. 

Re Oz: Like I said, a certain type of person really enjoys it here. My caution is that people should evaluate what sort of person they are, and decide whether Oz will float their boat. 

The sunshine and nice housing wears off pretty quickly when you can't relate to the locals. A lot of Brits do eventually become disillusioned here.

BTW, feel free to pick up any spelling transgressions in the future, I don't have a chip on my shoulder about it and prefer to be corrected .

Cheers


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

abby said:


> Hi,
> im feeling this sense of doom too hence my needing to get out of here and quick.
> My senses may be all wrong but im sure the sunshine and beachlife wont do me or my kids any harm


Hi Abby, you're spot on, it's got to be worth the risk, i have 3 kids under ten and i know all of them will be happy and slide in to the Aussie way of life. I do think if kids are a bit older i.e. 12 or 14 plus then you may have problems as they don't want to leave friends behind, but my kids should be alright and the bonus is we don't have any family to rely on here, so for us it's a perfect opportunity.

Hope all works out well with you and your family.


----------



## donnyleigh (Oct 10, 2007)

Lorenzo Im sorry it hasn't worked out for you but I must say your comments can be quite off putting. Me and my family are moving out to Melbourne in Feb 2008 and we can't wait. You stated that you have been back to the UK on business a number of times, trust me thats nothing like living here. I would take BBQ's and social interaction over never being able to BBQ because it always rains and being afraid for your kids safety when they leave the house. I don't live in Moss Side I live in a nice area (so to speak) but there is no escape anymore. Everyone is entitled to an opinion for sure but I think it is a bit disrespectful to have a go at a countrys culture and values, especially when we have got it sooo wrong in the UK.


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

*ditto*

Maybe the fact that everyone is piling in with info of what it's REALLY like to live in the UK will hit home and the smell of coffee with have hit him like a ton of bricks, if not he's in for a shut eye with a bang (as my mum would say!). Don't know what it means but there yoy go! I reckon he will return to Aussie within 2 years.


----------



## shimmy (Sep 11, 2007)

Ah Scottish, I love your optimism!

But arent we all rather optimistic and hopeful that where we are going is a darned sight better than where we are, otherwise we wouldnt be doing it. 

Having been an expat for nearly 4 years I KNOW it isnt all sunshine and wonderful times on the far side of the world (yeah ok we chose flipping freezing christchurch silly us!). Im still here but im much wiser now, would we do it all over again? hmm honestly we are not sure sometimes. We miss being near to europe (cheap wine, good cheese, the way the french have of getting 30 different coats of paint to stick to their doors and then all peel off gently in a shabby chic way rather than just looking tatty, I could go on and on, beaches in the Greek islands, pubs that have been around for centuries not just 30 years). 

I wish Lorenzo and Welsh Butterfly the very best returning 'home' wherever that is.


----------



## zoeburrell (Oct 13, 2007)

lorenzo said:


> I was brought here against my will as a youngster. But still got mt tail into gear and have given Australia a good go and have done well... financially.
> 
> But for me there is something missing, and a lot of Poms I know feel the same way. Their is something in the Australian psyche that really naffs me off, and it's getting worse as Australia becomes more and more USA-centric.
> 
> ...


Hi All - I'm a complete newbie, living in the UK at the moment (Stratford-upon-Avon, William Shakespeare and all that, beautiful part of the country, big on culture, architecture etc but.....the downside is that it's still in the UK!) but currently going through the process of applying for a business visa to emigrate to NSW in 2008.

The main reason I'm leaving the UK is for the same reason Lorenzo seems to be coming here - he doesn't like the way his country is going! It's not like it was 20-30 years ago... but really, is anywhere? I can only speak for my own country and as I'm a Brit, have been here all my 34years of life, Great Britain isn't all that great! If you talk about 'values' with young British residents - the next generation - I can tell you that most don't have any! My generation have a LOT to answer for - they have bred a nation of inconsiderate (I mean to the environment as much as to each other), unsympathetic, disrespectful bunch of selfish adolescents.... the future is definitely not rosy! 

Personally, I have 2 children (11 & 13yrs) that I have brought up with morals and values and I want them to keep them - that's why we are getting the hell out of here! I have family in Queensland that moved out there 2 years ago (with small children) and the reports have been, pretty much, all good. Apart from missing family - email & web cams actually mean we 'speak' more often than we did when they lived 50 miles away in the UK! - Australia has such a better, heathier, positive 'lifestyle' than the UK.... for me & my kids life is about so much more than material, monetary things... its about enjoying your time together whilst still holding respect for your elders (the UK lost that years ago!) your environment and in general. For us, we can't wait to become Australian citizens.... I guess the UK is attractive to certain people in certain situations - Lorenzo - I just don't think it's the place to be raising a young family.

Wishing you all the best anyway... bring your winter woolies for November!

Zoe xx


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

*yee ha*

Hi zoeburrell, totally agree with everything you said. It's all true, sad to say but uk is not what it used to be and i doubt it ever will be. Kids these days are a nightmare, round our way their fav pastime is swiging buckfast, smoking and sucking the face off their (burds) in public, i think the idea is to see who can snog the longest without cuming up for air and not giving a toss who can see them. Oh and then of course they save the best till last..................the fighting! They can't get enough of it. Knives and guns are their toys now, not barbie dolls of action man.

We're all doing the right thing by getting the flock out of here.

Good luck to you and your family zoeburrell.


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

shimmy said:


> Ah Scottish, I love your optimism!
> 
> But arent we all rather optimistic and hopeful that where we are going is a darned sight better than where we are, otherwise we wouldnt be doing it.
> 
> ...


Hey shimmy you always make me smile. 

One of my biggest regrets i know will be missing Europe. I do worry about having the odd wee tinsy winsy panic attack regarding the fact that Oz is so not near anywhere else in the world, and the feeling of being totally secluded (which my husband thinks may not be such a bad thing) i have to say maybe he's right!!! There are also tons of places in Europe that i would like to see, i.e. Italy (vatican, colliseum etc.) pompei, vesuvius, etna, southern France, the list is endless. Also, shamefacedly northern Scotland, i've never been to the highlands and i know i'm going to miss my country so much. My almost 9 year old is true Scottish patriot and i worry about taking him away from his country, but then you only live once and this is a new start. There's nothing stopping anyone from carrying on their englishness, scottishness or wherever they come from, in Aussie. I worry too that once we move to Brisbane, we won't get the chance again to visit other parts of the world, unless i win the lottery on the other hand.................................

God i'm going on aren't i?

Does anyone have a clue what i'm rattling on about?

It's a wee planet we live on, why not live on the other side of the world!!!


----------



## lorenzo (Oct 5, 2007)

donnyleigh said:


> Lorenzo Im sorry it hasn't worked out for you but I must say your comments can be quite off putting. Me and my family are moving out to Melbourne in Feb 2008 and we can't wait. You stated that you have been back to the UK on business a number of times, trust me thats nothing like living here. I would take BBQ's and social interaction over never being able to BBQ because it always rains and being afraid for your kids safety when they leave the house. I don't live in Moss Side I live in a nice area (so to speak) but there is no escape anymore. Everyone is entitled to an opinion for sure but I think it is a bit disrespectful to have a go at a countrys culture and values, especially when we have got it sooo wrong in the UK.


Hi donnyleigh,

Well now your post has given me quite a chuckle.

* I am disrespectful for speaking what I feel is the truth about Oz.
* But apparently it is quite OK for you to speak what you feel the truth is about UK.

I see a monumental hypocrisy in that. 

Anyway, good luck with your move. Melbourne is my favourite place in OZ. Inner city is quite good IMO. The outer 'burbs are a cultural wasteland in most places though.

There are also a number of very nice country towns within an easy drive.

I can advise on good spots.


----------



## lorenzo (Oct 5, 2007)

scottishcelts said:


> Maybe the fact that everyone is piling in with info of what it's REALLY like to live in the UK will hit home and the smell of coffee with have hit him like a ton of bricks, if not he's in for a shut eye with a bang (as my mum would say!). Don't know what it means but there yoy go! I reckon he will return to Aussie within 2 years.


Hi again SC,

I know what the UK is like. If forced to live in some of the towns and cities I've visited, I certainly wouldn't go. Fortunately, I am in a position to not have to live in those places. I can "cherrypick" a bit. 

As far as your prediction of my return? Another chuckle for today.  You are about as qualified as my Mum's cat to make that judgement.

Have a nice day.


----------



## lorenzo (Oct 5, 2007)

zoeburrell said:


> Hi All - I'm a complete newbie, living in the UK at the moment (Stratford-upon-Avon, William Shakespeare and all that, beautiful part of the country, big on culture, architecture etc but.....the downside is that it's still in the UK!) but currently going through the process of applying for a business visa to emigrate to NSW in 2008.
> 
> The main reason I'm leaving the UK is for the same reason Lorenzo seems to be coming here - he doesn't like the way his country is going! It's not like it was 20-30 years ago... but really, is anywhere? I can only speak for my own country and as I'm a Brit, have been here all my 34years of life, Great Britain isn't all that great! If you talk about 'values' with young British residents - the next generation - I can tell you that most don't have any! My generation have a LOT to answer for - they have bred a nation of inconsiderate (I mean to the environment as much as to each other), unsympathetic, disrespectful bunch of selfish adolescents.... the future is definitely not rosy!
> 
> ...


Hi Zoe,

Agree with everything you say apart from perhaps one bit and even that depends on what individuals want from life.

As I've been at pains to say, lots of Poms really like it here, and on balance is a great place for kids if you want an outdoorsy lifestyle for them. But I'd caution that the social ills that are prevalent in the UK are also here.

That said, the morals and values you mention should stand them in good stead. 

All the best.


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

*tut tut!!!*

Lorenzo you naughty rascal, you're loving this aren't you!!!  Whatever the truth is, life is NO better here.

Sorry, but even if you never return to Oz, I don't think you will stay in England.

you'll have to come over here, go on the telly or something and prove us all wrong! I hope you do honestly, and i sincerely hope you have a good life here.

All the best Lorenzo. x


----------



## donnyleigh (Oct 10, 2007)

Hi Lorenzo,

I didn't mean to sound a hypocrit, just I am fully qualified to "slag off" the UK as I have lived here all my life and know most areas very well. Reading my Sunday paper this morning I realised what a hole this place is - Gangs, guns, knives, murders, the list goes on. If you insist on coming back try Tenby in South Wales, the only place I really like and would be happy to live and bring my kids up.

Good luck with everything.


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

donnyleigh said:


> Hi Lorenzo,
> 
> I didn't mean to sound a hypocrit, just I am fully qualified to "slag off" the UK as I have lived here all my life and know most areas very well. Reading my Sunday paper this morning I realised what a hole this place is - Gangs, guns, knives, murders, the list goes on. If you insist on coming back try Tenby in South Wales, the only place I really like and would be happy to live and bring my kids up.
> 
> Good luck with everything.


Hi again donnyleigh, yeah me too, i have to agree with you, there are some beautiful unspoilt islands/parts of Scotland that are unaffected by Britain's tormented youth, but you have to get a boat to land to get to work, so what's the point ey? I've never been to South Wales though, although i have heard how beautiful it is. I lived in Torquay for 9 years, came back to Scotland in Jan 98, and although Torquay APPEARS to be lovely, in the middle, the place is a hovel, full of down and outs and run out of town criminals and has it's fair share of shadies, weirdos, perverts and psychos, the list goes on. I would never go back.

Take care and again hope all goes well in Melbourne (even if the houses are rubbish and it's apparantly freezing!) can't be any colder that uk ey! x


----------



## David Gisbourne (Jul 21, 2008)

*Return to the UK*

As a Brit who has lived in the US for the last 11 years, I basically have no right to contribute to this chain. However, I think that this is a great forum, and one which has helped me in my return to the UK.

My pont is not very relevent, and I could be totally wrong; however there is a lot of references to Poms. I believe that this should be PoHMs (ie prisoner of Her Magesty) which is where the phrase came from.

Sorry to pitch in with detail, and good luck to all who are making a move.

David




lorenzo said:


> I was brought here against my will as a youngster. But still got mt tail into gear and have given Australia a good go and have done well... financially.
> 
> But for me there is something missing, and a lot of Poms I know feel the same way. Their is something in the Australian psyche that really naffs me off, and it's getting worse as Australia becomes more and more USA-centric.
> 
> ...


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

David Gisbourne said:


> As a Brit who has lived in the US for the last 11 years, I basically have no right to contribute to this chain. However, I think that this is a great forum, and one which has helped me in my return to the UK.
> 
> My pont is not very relevent, and I could be totally wrong; however there is a lot of references to Poms. I believe that this should be PoHMs (ie prisoner of Her Magesty) which is where the phrase came from.
> 
> ...


Hi David, 

Being in Oz and being a Pom I can tell you that it's spelled (spelt?) Pom here. 

There are several versions of how the word originated but as far as I'm aware none of them have been proven. Some examples are....

POME Prisoner Of Mother England

Rhymes Pomegranate (Pummy Grant) with immigrant 

Pomme (French for apple) since English were known for growing apples and turned bright red when they got into the Aussie sun

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

I have lived in the UK and Australia as an ex-pat (I'm from the US -- not a Pom, Pohm, Pome, or pomegranate  ) and although I love both countries, given the choice of where to live on a permanent basis, I would pick Australia for several reasons that have mostly been discussed already. I did love the time I spent in England though and I love to go to Europe for vacations. I also have a love-hate relationship with London. Every time I visit I say I'll never go back, but then I miss it when I leave hehe. I lived in the North-East England so London was always a vacation destination.

You don't know until you give it a shot, and if you feel unhappy at home and want to try somewhere else, go for it! You can always come back  However, one word of advice: nothing will make you appreciate home quite like going abroad


----------



## Byo (Nov 28, 2007)

Sorry have no advice on removal companies, good luck on your return. I know what you mean about missing family, it doesn't make a different how beautiful the place is if you miss your family.

Well to all of you returning back to wince you came, good luck and you are being very brave, thinks its harder than moving to another country. And to all those sitting in the UK thinking they are idiots, all I can say is wait until you are here and then judge. Australia isn't for everyone and more people leave than actually stay. I find it really hard to relate but unfortunately I don't have the luxury of returning home. Saying that I feel really grateful that I have experienced living in 3 different countries in three different continents its a great experience and broadens your horizens.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Aussiejock said:


> I'm sorry lorenzo, that you haven't enjoyed your time in Australia. Is there a place on earth that "flows with milk and honey"? I think not! Nowhere is paradise. :


I am sorry for replying this late but milk and honey flows (almost) in India . We are still leaving this place and coming to OZ.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

September 13th, there were 5 blasts in Delhi, within a month and a half this was the 4th attack in India, frankly, I would not want to live where there is uncertainty, talking of which, no place is safe I know, but what the he*ll, we were planning to go to the market where the blast happened, I really dont want to live at a place wehre everytime you hit a mall or a multiplex, you are putting your life in danger.
Till a few days back I wanted to be out of here because of the bureaucracy, bad infrastructure, not much for a better career, but one more thing has been added to it.

We will miss the culture and the family and the friends but coming to think of it, how much do we meet family here? My husband is not in his home town and he visits once a year or maybe once in one and half year. As for me, I do have family in the same town but again, we can do the meeting bit once a year instead of a once a month. atleast the time we would spend then would be quality instead of the one or two hours we spend every month.

As for friends, as I mentioned in other post once, family remains the same all our life but friends keep coming and going, in school I had a different group, in college it was different and now they r different. Most of our friends dont have time because once they get married or take up a new job or meet new set of people, their priorities change and then we meet them less.

Culture is where you are, you have to find your way. No one will come to you and ask you to be a part of their society, you will have to make an effort. 

I am sorry if anyone takes offense, I did not mean to. But to each his own, this is where my thinking goes.


----------



## BuddysMum (Sep 10, 2008)

I have little to add to this thread really. Certainly nothing for the OP who must be just a little frustrated with how this is going!

But...Re the Lorenzo and everyone else discussion - If one makes a decision to move from one continent to another, is it absolutely necessary to hate the continent one leaves? Can it not just be that you want to move, make a change, see new worlds, make a new start etc?

Yes, I am feeling disappointed about many things in the UK, but there is much that I love. But I also love many of the things we have seen during our recent month in Oz. We have yet to decide whether we want to risk all and make the family move, but it won't be with a "leaving UK, hating UK, never to return" emotion. Just a new start, pastures new attitude.

I do hope that Lorenzo and Welsh Butterfly will find happiness wherever they move to.


----------



## jam (Apr 23, 2008)

hi all,

i think the saying is "the grass is always greener on the other side".

we all want something better, i think you have just got to go and see for yourself. 
Good luck to all those on your travels where ever your destination is, as for us we leave for brisbane after xmas and i can't wait x x


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

BuddysMum said:


> If one makes a decision to move from one continent to another, is it absolutely necessary to hate the continent one leaves? Can it not just be that you want to move, make a change, see new worlds, make a new start etc?


That's a really good point and I'm glad you brought it up. You can want to leave a place for the excitement of a new adventure and not simply because you're miserable at home. Chances are, if you're miserable at home you'll be miserable anywhere. 

When I lived in England, I was very disenchanted with America and it didn't make for as positive an experience when I was in the UK than it might have been otherwise. When I left the US to move to Australia, I loved America until the day I left and still now I love it (don't want to live there now though since the banking system is collapsing  even though we've still got US$ over there! ) and it's made for an easier transition to Australia in some ways because I didn't view it as an "escape" but an adventure


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

yeah right said that one has to hate the place to make a move, maybe it isnt a real hate hate situation but yes, we always get disturbed by some or the other thing and then we plan to move. and once we do plan the move, we tend to hate or dislike the place even more becausewe know we have another option now.
Until now I loved India, I still do, but as we are getting closer to moving to OZ, the feeling of hatred (maybe hatred is not the right word but i am not getting an appropriate word right now) is getting broader.
I guess we can not really forget the culture that we have grown in or the people around us. 

Its the people that makes a place good or bad, and there are always the bad elements in the society. Everything can not remain flowery always.

God bless you Lorenzo, as they say, life is where the heart is, in your case if its back in UK, then let it be that way.. Good luck


----------



## Bluecookie (Aug 28, 2008)

welsh butterfly said:


> Moving back to the uk after 4 years of being here does anyone have any advice of shipping companies, need to ship about 6 boxes worth of essential things back and don't wanna be ripped off


Hi Welshbutterfly,

My boyfriend is an Oz his parents moved to Oz when he was 6 months old, so Oz was all he knew. He came over here to see his dad who moved back to the UK after 20 years. My boyfriend has stayed here in the UK on and off for nearly ten years now but he longs to move back to Oz he misses the lifestyle. But he has near regretted staying here as he got to meet and spend time with family he had never met. So i can understand why you would want to come back to your roots so to speak, hey and i you dont like the UK after abit whats stopping you from going back to Oz, or anywhere else for that matter, you only live once! 

As for shipping are they huge boxes? as there are only six could you not send them via mail instead (UPS etc). An ozzie friend i have has just been staying here for a bit and thats what she has done with items she has brought here and in Europe.

If its an option i can ask her for more info if you want? 

Regards 
Hels


----------



## Conker (May 26, 2008)

welsh butterfly said:


> Moving back to the uk after 4 years of being here does anyone have any advice of shipping companies, need to ship about 6 boxes worth of essential things back and don't wanna be ripped off


hI we have just moved over here from the UK and we used the removal group allied pickfords.
this company will see you from this end to your home in the UK and will not pass you on to a 3rd party they are very easy going and are very careful about you belongings, and we found then to be the best quote give them a ring .


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

"Grace" I believe are the group of choice. hey, I might be joining you in 2 years.


----------



## Byo (Nov 28, 2007)

Conker said:


> hI we have just moved over here from the UK and we used the removal group allied pickfords.
> this company will see you from this end to your home in the UK and will not pass you on to a 3rd party they are very easy going and are very careful about you belongings, and we found then to be the best quote give them a ring .


I've heard they are good to, but expensive, we got quoted $10000 for a container - sydney to UK.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Byo said:


> I've heard they are good to, but expensive, we got quoted $10000 for a container - sydney to UK.


Worth it though.... all the red tape and hassle etc etc


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

if it is not a full container going back and only some boxes..Jetta Express are excellent.
We have used them to ship boxes for us.

Much cheaper than Ox post, and waaaaay cheaper than excess luggage.

unaccompamied baggage


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

welsh butterfly said:


> Moving back to the uk after 4 years of being here does anyone have any advice of shipping companies, need to ship about 6 boxes worth of essential things back and don't wanna be ripped off


Hello 

how is it all going 
here are some OSS World Wide Movers
John Mason International: International and National removal company 
seven seas SevenSeasWorldwide they seem very well priced if its only boxes you want to send over .we were going to use them for shipping stuff over but at the minute I cant see us doing it undecided on if we will stay in Australia long term me and the kids are very home sick as well 

let me know how you are getting on.


----------



## Byo (Nov 28, 2007)

Baby75 Was it not long ago that you moved here? Its really hard isn't it, I've been away from home 9 years and I'm only just about getting over it.


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

Byo said:


> Baby75 Was it not long ago that you moved here? Its really hard isn't it, I've been away from home 9 years and I'm only just about getting over it.


No we are not here long at all only 4 months I think I knew i would find it hard I come from a big family and we are so close as well im enjoying my self and we have talked it through and we want to go back home but just not yet there are places we want to see and lots to do so we shall see how we go. dont think we will be going home that quick though we always said two years and Im looking forward to meeting Sottishcelts and her family she lands today

nine years thats great  homesickness is a real pain aint it


----------



## eddies (Jun 5, 2008)

lorenzo said:


> I was brought here against my will as a youngster. But still got mt tail into gear and have given Australia a good go and have done well... financially.
> 
> But for me there is something missing, and a lot of Poms I know feel the same way. Their is something in the Australian psyche that really naffs me off, and it's getting worse as Australia becomes more and more USA-centric.
> 
> ...



Hi Lorenzo, so sorry that your time is up. I'm sure that there are always going to be some that do miss home, especially friends and family, but having started the process of applying to go there there is no appeal to staying in Blighty.

I wish you every luck in your move back and hope you have a good set of friends and family as there is nothing else here that has improved since you left. It's expensive, weather is horrendous (two summers of it and more to come by all accounts!!) and as bad as it has gone in Oz triple it for over here!!


----------



## BuddysMum (Sep 10, 2008)

I have just re-read this entire thread....

...I think Lorenzo moved back to UK 11 months ago!

Hope he has settled well, and that the original poster managed to get the stuff over here!


----------



## crockett (Feb 4, 2009)

If you are moving from Canada? Then astra internatinal are very good in Vancouver.

Sometimes moving back is for reasons out of your control.....I`m heading back abd I love Canada!!!!,,,But my family needs help


----------



## sprintman (Feb 3, 2009)

I laugh when I read about 'brought here against my will' When you are a kid you damn well do what your parents want and that's that. I moved all over the world with my military family and that's what you do. Us three kids went along. Yes, hard to start here in Oz but all three of us went from pasty faced pathetic shy introverts to strong, proud kids who could more than hold their own with anybody. I think the upbringing from your parents has a lot to do with how you get on in Oz, it's not a country for wimps. After 42years we'd love another holiday in blighty but Australia will always be home. Now the rider. I think most Brits make terribly bad choices on where to move to in Oz, Perth, Adelaide, Darwin (God forbid), Queensland etc. The summer temperatures, let alone the humidity are more than most Aussies want to consider let alone people from the U.K. I admit I have only been on several ex pat forums for a short while but the overwhelming sense is of a total lack of real research. I just read a piece on somebody whining how hot it is in Melbourne in summer, well hello Melbourne often gets the highest temperatures in Australia. Another was somebody in Qld saying "I can't believe how humid it is" Crazy. I think the distances here catch people out but luckily I joined the military and was able to live in most states/territories. Australia isn't a country in the British sense, it's a loose conglomerate of a number of countries. You can't say "I lived in Perth I've lived in Australia, technically yes but realistically no" Do proper research before you think about moving and I don't mean which beach should you be closest to. It's irrelevant to everyday life . Apologies for the rant


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

My god this is an old thread!


----------



## sammie (Mar 3, 2009)

Having just got back from the UK from London's east end which primarily was the heart of London, where I loved to listen to the eastenders have a banter down the markets, and in the pubs, I despaired, its all gone, so has the England you have known and probably loved. You mention "the customs" there arent any, "way of doing things" please give me an example, the weather is atrocious.
Entertaining is a breeze in Oz, meeting people so easy, its not all about BBq;s the cities eg Melbourne have internationally renowned restaurants!.... we have theatres, concerts, out door concerts, we can plan picnics, ski, swim, all out door persuits. Yes there are the minus points like sharks (but I prefer the sea variety to the over paid executive sharks that ruled the Royal Ban of Scotland!), crocs etc. but its a country that pulls together on the whole people wise not like the apethetic morons back home. We are close to Asia, thousands of years of culture, the list is endless. Good luck with your venture back the dustbin of europe because seriously thats where all the rubbish appears to have been dumped!


----------



## moe (Jan 17, 2009)

To date i have done loads of research and been extremely positive about our move to australia, am i hankering after a dream? is life better for all u guys out there? do u get more time together as a family and more enjoyment from ur time together? are uk people well received in work out there or are people quite negative towards them?
am beginning to doubt this move today.

Any ideas?
thanks moe


----------



## sammie (Mar 3, 2009)

Moe, it will be the best move you ever made. If your positive people are positive towards you. Life for the "family" is brllient. Of course there are a few things you will miss from home, but hand on heart the Ozzies are a great friendly bunch... About 20 new scots/english came over to WA as sparkies/signals technicians working with my Australian husband, he is positive towards them big time and they have made the best move ever. Gorgeous houses, lovely weather, and a brillient reception. If you show negativity towards Australia you will receive it back and quite honestly I dont blame them. They are proud of their country and I dont blame them!.... The schools are great the hospitals are great the hospitals are fantatsic, they function well (of course they have their problems) but in comparison to ours, I have never worked in such clean hospitals in my life!....and after 4 years it is the best decision I ever made.
Ultimately the decision is a huge one, yes we are 24 hrs away from Europe say from Melbourne...Perth 17 hrs.... but you have to leave with a positive attitude towards your new host country, intrigate into the community, and your laughing. Very best wishes Moe, in your decision making . Where abouts are you thinking of living?.... very best wishes Sammie


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

moe said:


> To date i have done loads of research and been extremely positive about our move to australia, am i hankering after a dream?
> is life better for all u guys out there? do u get more time together as a family and more enjoyment from ur time together? are uk people well received in work out there or are people quite negative towards them?
> am beginning to doubt this move today.
> 
> ...


Hi Moe, 

Some things to consider.....

Why are you moving? 
Are moving away from the UK or towards Australia?
Have you checked cost of living? 
If you have money problems in the UK what's to stop you have money worries here? (I'm not saying you do have money problems but this is something that's come up on the forum before.) 

We've found people are very positive towards us (I'm from the UK, my husband's Irish), but then again we've been very positive about our move here too. 

We've been interviewed on local radio (twice now) about our move, why we moved to Mt Gambier, how we settled in etc. and this time we mentioned that we will become citizens in a few months. When we went to our Rotary club some of the members were asking if they could help, and they would like to attend the ceremony - and we'd love them to be there!

There was never any doubt that this was the right move for us since we were going to make it work. We were absolutely committed to creating a life that we love - we didn't move from one rat race just to another rat race with more sunshine 

As Sammie mentioned integrating into the community is very important!

Good luck,
Karen


----------



## moe (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi sammie and karen, many thanks for your responses. 

Were thinking of settling in Perth! my boyfriend is an electronic engineer and im in nursing -from northern ireland. were both in stable employent- so far with economic climate, no worries financial or otherwise, but yearn for more time off, im late off work everyday not through choice but demands on service and safety of my patients and staff. Dont get me wrong, i enjoy my job but there is more to life for us, were young and enjoy travelling and socialising and having us time. 

australia seems to have more opportunities for this, given climate, friendliness and making your life what you want. All being well, we want our own family and want a more open better quality of life.. we live an hour apart and spend a lifetime on the motorway between 2 houses. housing slump here at mo.

our only concern is job security for my other half and family being able to make it out once in a while (elderly parents). but we will do whatever it takes, and are not the sort of people to give up easily. how long did it take you to settle? 

have checked out cost of living, suburbs , recommend any? and are really at the beginning of process having had a second consultation with agent and another expo show to attend on sunday. the adventure is just beginning!!!

Caroline


----------



## sammie (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi Moe,
As I reiterate what Karen said... I am a Dr. and work with many many Uk people, but we work in a much better environment, although I still am an advocate of the National Health, there comes a time when you want you require a better standard all around and Australia certainly gives you the opportunities to achieve whatever you set out to achieve!. Job security for an electronics enginner I coudnt tell you about, my husband is an electrician/signals engineer and been with his company for a long time. In your career it will be secure, there is a shortage of nurses and you would be welcomed with open arms... Many europeans here, English, Scots, Irish, Germans and Dutch so you would feel at home, but actally I never yearned for ex pats myself coz the ozzies are great people. Perth is my nearest capital I am 2 hrs by plane.... a small city, modern, clean etc some excellent hospitals, great shopping, lovely beaches. House prices remain high and renting also, and this you have to investigate thoroughly, the days when you can get a mansion for a fraction of the cost in the Uk are over in WA for anything decent you are probably looking at £250,000 plus... In Karratha which is a mining city you are looking at £300,000 and thats not luxury, but accmodation is much more expensive here, salaries are much higher and so is cost of living, but this is in the desert by the sea haha.
Perth is about the shortest hop from europe, so thats handy for traveling ith old folk etc and you can enjoy stopovers in Singapore, Bangkok or Dubai.
Shopping is excellent, schools are great etc. I have lived for many years in asia and making the adjustment wasnt hard for me but adjustment requires input and input will reap many rewards in your new life together. For starting a family, I dont think you will have any regrets, space, weather, good conditions and healthy living..... let me know f I can help any further Moe, enjoy your research best wishes Sammie


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi Moe, kaz and Sammie have given you great advice and all i can add to it is just to be realistic in your view to your move to Australia - Australia is not the land of milk and honey and does have it's problems like anywhere, though here they are significantly less.

You will miss your family tremendously, and home comfort familiarity etc. but on the whole i think you have a great opportunity ahead of you and once you have the seed well planted in your mind, you have to reach out and give it a taste, or you will forever wonder what Australian life could have been for you.

Good luck


----------



## sammie (Mar 3, 2009)

scottish celts how true is that and I mustnt forget I do have an australian husband so of course thaty made intigration much easier and I took on his set of friends as well which has made it easier, excuse my typing abilities Moe, but I think you will understand haha
best wishes


----------



## moe (Jan 17, 2009)

*cheers*

::


sammie said:


> scottish celts how true is that and I mustnt forget I do have an australian husband so of course thaty made intigration much easier and I took on his set of friends as well which has made it easier, excuse my typing abilities Moe, but I think you will understand haha
> best wishes


thanx for your responses folks!

We are beginning the process this week!!!!!!!


----------



## sammie (Mar 3, 2009)

moe said:


> ::
> 
> thanx for your responses folks!
> 
> We are beginning the process this week!!!!!!!


 Good Luck Moe, please do let me know how you get on, has your husband got himself a job yet?, exciting times eh!


----------



## Sono (Feb 1, 2009)

sammie said:


> Hi Moe,
> As I reiterate what Karen said... I am a Dr. and work with many many Uk people, but we work in a much better environment, although I still am an advocate of the National Health, there comes a time when you want you require a better standard all around and Australia certainly gives you the opportunities to achieve whatever you set out to achieve!. Job security for an electronics enginner I coudnt tell you about, my husband is an electrician/signals engineer and been with his company for a long time. In your career it will be secure, there is a shortage of nurses and you would be welcomed with open arms... Many europeans here, English, Scots, Irish, Germans and Dutch so you would feel at home, but actally I never yearned for ex pats myself coz the ozzies are great people. Perth is my nearest capital I am 2 hrs by plane.... a small city, modern, clean etc some excellent hospitals, great shopping, lovely beaches. House prices remain high and renting also, and this you have to investigate thoroughly, the days when you can get a mansion for a fraction of the cost in the Uk are over in WA for anything decent you are probably looking at £250,000 plus... In Karratha which is a mining city you are looking at £300,000 and thats not luxury, but accmodation is much more expensive here, salaries are much higher and so is cost of living, but this is in the desert by the sea haha.
> Perth is about the shortest hop from europe, so thats handy for traveling ith old folk etc and you can enjoy stopovers in Singapore, Bangkok or Dubai.
> Shopping is excellent, schools are great etc. I have lived for many years in asia and making the adjustment wasnt hard for me but adjustment requires input and input will reap many rewards in your new life together. For starting a family, I dont think you will have any regrets, space, weather, good conditions and healthy living..... let me know f I can help any further Moe, enjoy your research best wishes Sammie



Hi sammie! I presently work in the ER of very large hospital in Florida and I am planning on moving to Brisbane area to work as a sonographer. Do you have any advice about where the needs are in this area? I do enjoy hospital work, but have been told the $ is in private practice. How do the locals feel about immigrants coming in to take on health care jobs? Any advice you can pass on I would very much appreciate.


----------

